# What's your favorite Sepulchrave moment?



## ForceUser (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been re-reading Sep's story hour lately. It's one of only two I've ever read more than once (the other being (contact)'s Temple of Elemental Evil 2  ). 

The brilliance of this story just astounds me. Just when you think it couldn't get any better, it does. Questions always pop into my mind: Do the players _really_ roleplay this well, or does Sep embellish? How much of the NPC activity is known to the players, and how much is simply described by Sep "behind the scenes" in the story hour? During what moments are Mulissu, Iua and Shomei NPCs, and when are people playing them? How the hell are they ever going to rescue poor Nehael? Is it even possible? How many years have they played together, and how many years have they campaigned in Wyre? When will Sep publish  ? 

I hope he does, because the money is burning a hole in my pocket. I long to own a copy of a Wyre novel, so this fantastic story is legitimized to my friends who scoff at fan fiction, and so I can _own a Wyre book_. For now, though, the story hour will have to do.

I have so many favorite moments in that story. Here are two.



> Tahl presented himself, and drew a scroll – one of those confiscated from the Penitents at Deorham – from his belt. He incanted briefly, and gestured.
> 
> Rapidly, a broad swathe of water began to drain away into the bedrock. A section of the river forty yards wide, stretching from bank to bank, vanished.
> 
> ...






> The reality of it was dawning on him. Tahl was gone. He could barely bring himself to look upon the corpse.
> 
> And then, the final affront. Ortwin walked up to Eadric, holding the small casket that Kalkja had hurled at the Paladin. The Bard was shaking. “I’m sorry, Ed.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Terwox (Feb 2, 2004)

Well... Mostin discovering timestop was wonderful.

Lessee.  Oh, I enjoy... Ortwin talking to Rurunoth, Nwm raining chaos on the army, Nwm telling the peasants asking him how to call the green fire to go ask the trees, any conversations between Eadric and Titvilus, Paragon Eadric, Mostin talking to Mulissu, just... yeah.

I dunno, it's amazing, thinking about how far this story has come.  The old things the characters worried about seem so much smaller -- this story is a real winner in terms of showing how the epic level handbook is very interesting in the right hands.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 2, 2004)

NWM going postal, that was my moment


----------



## F5 (Feb 2, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> NWM going postal, that was my moment





Mine too.  And I'd pick that moment, because so many of my favorite parts of the story have built over time, or are conceptual, rather than specific moments in time.  When Nwm has been pushed too far, and he just completely cuts loose, it's sudden and surprising and entirely justified.  Eadric's temptation by Titivilus, or Mostin and company's creation of the Claviger (for example) are brilliant plot developments, but I can't pick out a single moment in either of these events that had the same wow factor of watching Nwm rain fire and lightning down on opposing armies.   

There are ASPECTS of Sepulchrave's story that I like more, but that scene stands out as the best single moment.


----------



## Black_Kaioshin (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd have to say my favorite moment was when Mostin "cackled madly" as he hurled a sonically subbed chain lightning durning the invasion of Deorham. That revealed to me just how "free" Mostin really is.


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2004)

Nwm's "no mercy" moment was truly a fantastic piece of writing.

According to Sep, in one of his writeups, he said that there was one time in the campaign, when he was going to take a break, where the _Players made him play._ Showed up on his doorstep because they couldn't bear to wait another week to find out the resolution to something. That tells you how much they enjoyed being in it, just as much as we enjoy reading it.

Personally, one of my favorite humor moments was Mostin warning Eadric against using sex with demons as a means of "metagnostic inquiry."


----------



## wolff96 (Feb 2, 2004)

Nwm. 

He's almost always at the heart of my favorite moments.

When he single-handedly crushed 20% of an army... including their leader and many of the more important casters.

When he cast the first epic spell in the campaign -- and shocked the other players because they didn't even know he was epic.

And of course, my one non-Nwm favorite moment... Mostin asking if he could just disintegrate Iua before her first duel with Ortwin. That was hilarious. (And Nwm was there, too. Proves my point. )


----------



## Dakkareth (Feb 2, 2004)

For me my favourite moments were Mostin in the Far Realm and realizing the implications of the Web of Motes ... incredible


----------



## Vindemiatrix (Feb 2, 2004)

two words:

"Nothing becomes."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 2, 2004)

When he updates.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 3, 2004)

Terwox said:
			
		

> Well... Mostin discovering timestop was wonderful.
> 
> Lessee.  Oh, I enjoy... Ortwin talking to Rurunoth, Nwm raining chaos on the army,...




You know, I read the question and immediately thought about Ortwin talking to Rurunoth. But I'd say, Nwn pulling out the "wuparse" was my favorite. Mostin using _timpstop_ was just bloody scary.


----------



## mo (Feb 3, 2004)

It such a great story hour - so many great moments. Ortwin getting charmed was quite amusing. Mostin's behaviour right at the beginning - he has got a little less crazy as the story rolls on but the image of counting his steps as he walks, his grandstanding, and his use of the contact other plane spell where all great. Nwm's blasting. No doubt there. And the temptation of Eadric. And the clever use of outsiders generally - the rogues gallery thread which shows how is all can work mechanically. The church, its organisation and doctrinal war....

All we need is another post some day soon (typing with misty eyes)


----------



## Olive (Feb 4, 2004)

dpdx said:
			
		

> When he updates.




Preach it brother!


----------



## Celtavian (Feb 4, 2004)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> When will Sep publish  ?
> 
> I hope he does, because the money is burning a hole in my pocket. I long to own a copy of a Wyre novel, so this fantastic story is legitimized to my friends who scoff at fan fiction, and so I can _own a Wyre book_. For now, though, the story hour will have to do.




If Sepulchrave ever decides to publish, he is going to have to pull the entire story from this board and request all copies of the story be destroyed. In the publishing game, publishing even on an internet board can be looked upon as second publication (as in hurting the exclusive first publication rights of the company that might want to publish his work.) Also, a mainstream novel would require a serious reworking of alot of the material Sep uses that all us D&D fans love. I have no doubt that he is up to the task of making the changes, but hopefully there would be no illusions as to the extent that things would have to change to differentiate his world from its gaming roots aka different magic system, different characters, different demons, etc.

It would probably be better if he did what Destan did and publish a campaign supplement about the world of Wyre. Let folks enjoy playing in his world, maybe do short stories and novels based on some NPC's he just thinks up to flesh the place out. He has a built in fanbase, probably be fairly lucrative for him.


As far as my favorite moments so far.

1. When Tahl first shows up to take Eadric in. I liked the character Tahl. He was cool. His death was kind of anti-climatic. I really wish Sep would have done more with the character.

2. Eadric's first conversation with Titivilius. That was an interesting exchange.

3. Most of the parts with Enitharmon. I like him. I think of Michael the Archangel when Enitharmon is rolling with the celestial host at his back.

I really enjoy the interesting cosmology Sep has developed. It is reminiscent of the Christian cosmology while still maintaining a unique flavor that tastes like D&D. I love the way he uses Solar's and Planetar's without allowing them to overwhelm the game or overshadow the characters. Very nicely done.

His use of epic magic is the best I've read on these forums. Unique, interesting, and balanced way to implement epic spells, while giving the player's plenty of options to apply epic magic in the right place at the right time. Makes for a better story and probably a smoother campaign.

Heck, I liked Sep's story so much I decided to give Dante and Milton a read. Grant me some insight into the inspiration for Sep's strange cosmology.


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 4, 2004)

One of many favorite moments:



> The Planetar vanished, but the Demoness sat and watched the figure walking along the road diminish, and finally disappear.
> 
> She sat for a long time. Demons have good eyesight.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Apr 2, 2004)

Very late to this thread, but what the heck. (I've been busy with fantasy baseball preparation.)

My favorite moments, roughly in order:

* The very beginning of Lady Despina's Virtue: (paraphrased) "One of my players is trying to _convert_ a succubus." What a perfectly audacious opening! Immediately draws you in and makes you want to read more.

* Every fight versus Feezuu. For my money, these remain the best action sequences Sep has written. (paraphrased) "Mostin cursed, and let loose another potent sonic at point-blank range. Summoned devils and slaadi alike exploded under the sound." Awesome. Makes shivers go up and down my spine. 

* Nym saving Nehael from Tahl by _atoning_ her -- as Sep put it, the player showed an ingenuity not thought possible. I wish I could play D&D that well.

* Eadric's tale of his testing by Rintrah is (deliberately?) Biblical in both scope and telling. Great, great piece of writing, the more so for its simplicity.

It should be no surprise that I now have a burning desire to re-read this story from the beginning for... hmm... the *fourth* time! At this rate Lady Despina rapidly closes in on Lord of the Rings as my most read story.


----------



## Mortepierre (Apr 2, 2004)

Mostin summoning that wicked pseudonatural horror from the Far Realm and not being able to understand what the creature wanted as payment.

I have a conjurer PC IMC which is always driving me nuts, so that part really made me laugh


----------



## cmnash (Apr 5, 2004)

*best bit of sepulchrave's story hour?*

would have to be starting the latest update ....

and the worst has to be finishing it.   

Inspirational does not do him/her justice - the word is not big enough.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 5, 2004)

Whenever he updates...

I would agree that I read this story hour for inspiration...Ive read it entirely at least 3 times so far and whenever I need some creative juice for my own game.


----------



## Sejs (Apr 5, 2004)

Just piping in to add a couple personal favourites - a couple more logs for the Great Moments bonfire:



> "Would you say that Cynric was in full possession of his faculties?" Hethio inquired.
> "Yes," replied Eadric.
> "But I remember him saying ‘Not everything is revealed to me’ – I was present at the initial hearing, if you recall. Do you believe that Oronthon’s grace was withdrawn from him?"
> "No." Eadric was adamant.
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2004)

While Nym's attacking of the encampment of the army solo was legendary, I also submit this as my own personal favorite Nym moment.

Though the events posted above dealing with the beliefs at the heart of this story are even more telling and momentous, when asked what my favorite moment was, this was unquestionably the first thing that popped into my head.

Lacking the skill of Sepulchrave, I cannot figure out where to start it or end it, so it's a little long.  



			
				Sepulchrave said:
			
		

> Eadric’s assertion that the Temple would not prosecute a military expedition into Trempa before spring proved to be only partially correct.
> 
> The first snows already lightly dusted the ground, and the air was chill, when a group of sixty knights and men-at-arms – led by the Templar Brey of Methelhar – entered the bounds of the Duchy, passing along the main road from Trempa to Morne.
> 
> ...



Man.  I want to have a character say that at some point.

"Tell the <king/council/goverment of the land(s)>, that *I *will not tolerate this."

Well, say it and be taken as seriously I mean.


----------



## Dortmunder (Apr 6, 2004)

One of my more favorite moments was when the Cascade was initiated during the battle with Feezuu (sp) and afterwards, when Mostin walks in, and promptly faints at the sight of all the feathers.


----------

